# Weinmann Goliath wheels any good?



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

I camr across a set for 150 bucks. I've never heard of them and was wondering if there any good? Any opinions and input would be appriciated. So should I get them or not? I do some small drops and jumps.


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anybody used these rims?


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a set. I should say I did. The rear got destroyed in a car bike accident. They were nice wheels before that. I bought them because I weigh almost 300lbs and wanted a strong wheel. They where no match for a 4000lb SUV though. I'm trying to find a new rear wheel to replace mine, that is how I found this thread.


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone else have any experience with Weinmann Goliath rims?

I've got a chance to get some cheap and I was wanting wider rims because I plan to use some wider tires.

Scott Novak


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

the rims are great. I have had them since this thread started and been super great. Good for DH. Fits my 2.5 minions just fine.


----------



## rerod (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm looking at a bike with Goliath wheels, but cant find much about them.. Owner wants more because of them..

Whats the construction and size? Do you still like them?


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

i got a super deal on eight 559mm x 25mm, 36-spoke Weinmann Goliath rims.

i built a front wheel with both Sapim and Wheelsmith double butted 1.5 mm spokes. The average spoke tension was about 100 KgF.

I built a rear wheel with Sapim and Wheelsmith double butted 1.5 mm spokes on the non-drive side and Sapim 1.8 mm double butted spokes on the Drive side.

The average spoke tension was about 105 KgF. The non-drive side average was about 85 KgF. The drive side spoke tension averaged about 125 KgF.

I used Sapim Polyax self aligning spoke nipples. I don't know why anyone would use an old style spoke nipple anymore.

My summer tires have been 2.24" WTB Mutano Raptor tires. My winter tires were 2.0" Schwalbe Marathon Winter II studded snow tires.

I started riding the wheels in the middle of January and rode through one of the worst pothole seasons in Minnesota history, The wheels are still true and I had not had to touch up the truing. The wider rims provide better handing than the skinny 19 mm rims that many people use.

The rim is a box construction. The spoke hole have eyelets.

I have racks and panniers front and rear and ride fully loaded. I weigh about 180 lbs. I built my bike from a Surly Troll frame set. I plan to build up the other 6 Goliath rims

Even though these wheel are built with rather thin spokes, The feel on the bike is a much more stable ride that the single wall rim wheels I was riding on that used standard 2.0 mm spokes.

Scott Novak


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

Its January and the wheels I built with the Goliath rims are almost one year old. They seem to be as true as they day that I built them and I do a lot of riding.

Scott Novak


----------

